# ,  / > Kenwood >    !

## UH3TAM

4  ,     .    378 (450)    -   ...(     -   ),        .      370  -        (    )

----------


## RW6AGJ

KENWOOD  278  378,          :Razz: .      ,     ,   ,    -.
.

----------


## UN7FEI

.

----------


## UH3TAM

!     !        !  :Smile:             ! (          )

----------


## Rion7

,   http://www.cqham.ru/kpg22.htm ,    378   ,     847,  Kpg27d (  WIN XP),   ,  ,       ,        .       -  3,5  2,5  .     378 (450-470 ).

----------


## Rion7

378          .

----------


## Rion7

378     SCN, DIAL, , LO.,   DTMF .

----------


## Rion7

1  22  32 (   32 )

*  8 ():*

      (  2107L  46 )   ,     , 4  ,    ,  .      !     .      .              .

----------


## Rion7

1 462.56250               
2 462.58750
3 462.61250
4 462.63750
 8 467.56250
 FRS  GMRS

----------


## XENOMORPH

> (  2107L  46 )


    ?
   ... ?

----------


## XENOMORPH

*Rion7*,

          COM    WRITE,READ?
     ,     KPG27D...    COM .
    () COM     4-6,7-8.
  KPG   .

----------


## UH3TAM

501,                                                                                                         !      !     .

----------


## UH3TAM

*501*,             .         .     .  378.          -  !

----------


## UH3TAM

*501*,             .         .     .  378.          -  ! 
*501*,      !  -  !         mrf9080-  ,  vx3   (1,2w)  13,8  25w, 145.0   ,   , 24-27   !

*  16 ():*

*501*,    .     .      ,..  ..   -

----------


## UH3TAM

*501*,
*   ...      !*

----------


## R4IN

> ,        ,          ,       )
>      6          .
> 
>       .


  ,    . 10    .....  http://www.409shop.com/409shop_product.php?id=102158

----------


## XENOMORPH

> 


 .......))   ,  .

----------


## UH3TAM

: http://www.radioscanner.ru/board/id42404.html       ...

----------

